# Should I stay separate or divorce



## Stantheman1961 (Jan 25, 2015)

It's tough to make it quick so here goes. Been married 26 years can't believe it lasted this long.3 kids all older and 2 still at home though .i am the husband and I am in the third affair with the same other woman..ths has been going on way too long 5 years ...my wife knows about it and yet keeps sweeping everything under the rug...I guess she is just content..probably because I do just about everything pay 80% of the bills take care of the house cars and everything else in between??I know my wife won't leave and sometimes I think she just likes to make me miserable because she knows I won't leave because I am kinda a wimp and am soo afraid of change ?I am at a crossroad. My girlfriend has been almost like a wife to me we act like we are married even though our relationship has been we see each other a few night a week and on weekends but I always spend the night at my home.well now my girlfriend wants and needs more.she had a business but sold it, her only daughter moved out, her nephew who lived with her moved outand she had 3 dogs and now is down to 1 ..so she is lonely and in a bit of financial trouble...she she gave me a month to pack Up my stuff and move in or we r done for good.its not that easy..she has been good to me but I don't want to move in because I feel that I owe it to her..I mean th guilt she puts on me is almost unbearable .i am the reason she is single,I am the reason she had only one child, I am the reason she will have to sell her houses,so so and so forth..she feels cheap a dirty little secret she can't be around me kids but I can be around her family. And on on on.. My daughter knows of her and already told me that if I divorce she wants nothing to do with my girlfriend and this. Hurts a lot,..then again my kids won't be around forever and my dog can only comfort me soo much... Even though I am married I will gro old alone and no one wants that ..but the thought of packing up land just leaving cause Great anxiety yet the thought of losing my girlfriend makes me feel the same way..his ultimatum thing is causing me great anxiety as well...man I wish there was an easy way out.my girlfriend has given me plenty of options the last one being just move in and let my family stay in the house for a year or 2 until they get to know her and then sell the house off....by then if they need to they could move in with her and I and if not too bad she says they r old enough......tough decision ...any thoughts


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Why in the world does your wife want to stay married to you?


----------

